# 3D Desktop on FC6.............?



## RajuTiwari (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello Digit Experts,i'm noob 4 linux(FC6).I want enable 3d Desktop on FC6 but how Brother.and search ur forum nd find link *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43760

but my brothers jo link provide kiya gaya hai 4 linux experts.pleeeease step by step guide nd don't send any link.pls pls pls

MY system Details:-
Dell 640m
GMA 950
proccessor core duo -yonah

help help help mere bhai


----------



## mehulved (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*

I believe these are detailed enough *discoverlinux.blogspot.com/2006/11/3d-effects-of-fedora-core-6.html and *forums.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=121119


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*

ThanX tyf 4 help,i successed but two problem created. i cube my window through this key "alt+ctrl nd press mouse button".when i leave mouse key window come  own place.
1st problem:-how can i take cube screen shot.
2nd problem:-no header of window ,look picture.
*img261.imageshack.us/img261/8587/screenshot4xx5fn3.th.png
plz help guys.ThanX in advance


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*

Please just post thumbnails not the whole image.
1) Use printscreen key. You can even use it when you are holding the cube in middle of a spin.
2) I can't get the second problem.


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*

thanx 4 1st problem but i think u r expert nd i believe 2 u ,u can get answer my 2nd problem.
*+ reps add*


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*

Can you explain your second question. I am not getting it. You mean no title bars? I can't see the problem in the pic maybe I am missing it.


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*



> You mean no title bars?


yes.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*

type beryl-manager in the terminal and see if it gives some error.
And also check your package manager to see if emerald is installed.


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*

type in terminal beryl-manager nd out put is
* libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b.*


----------



## mediator (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*

U shud update beryl first!
OPen terminal as root and type 

```
yum -y update beryl*
```


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*



> U shud update beryl first!


 done.but problem still.
3D works only compiz nd desktop effects(system>preferences>desktop effects).what is problem bro nd plz solv my problem in details nd get 2 reps.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*

Why don't you just uninstall beryl? You already have compiz in there and it's more tested with FC so it's been included in there also. And  compiz is more stable than beryl anyways.


----------



## cranky (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 3D sektop on FC6.............?*

No title bars?
1st make sure you have enabled desktop effects, then open a terminal and enter: beryl
then run beryl-manager, ususally present in one of the applications menu.
A beryl icon appears in the system tray...
still not solved? right click on that beryl icon->window manager->beryl


----------



## mediator (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm....I dont have FC6 but FC5, but u can try uninstalling beryl and installing it again. Take a look here for how to install beryl!
*wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Fedora_Core


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 23, 2007)

3D works only "compiz(" with no "title bars" guys.click on beryl icon(system tray) then i choosed compiz.good link mediator.i don't want uninstall beryl tyf bcoz i know u all guys guys run beryl with 3D effects.plz help nd get repo bro.please please please


----------



## mediator (Mar 23, 2007)

Which graphic card do u have?


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 23, 2007)

MY system Details:-
Dell 640m(laptop)
945 GM express 
proccessor core duo -yonah
ok


----------



## mediator (Mar 23, 2007)

^^OK can u post the screenshot of the desktop and terminal after u type "beryl-manager" in terminal? Screen shot is taken with "printscreen" key!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2007)

RajuTiwari said:
			
		

> 3D works only "compiz(" with no "title bars" guys.click on beryl icon(system tray) then i choosed compiz.


Wait up. How did you achieve this? You can choose beryl from compiz? It would be good to give a screenshot of this


			
				RajuTiwari said:
			
		

> i don't want uninstall beryl tyf bcoz i know u all guys guys run beryl with 3D effects


 I am running fluxbox.

And if you could use better english that'd make things much easier.


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 24, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> And if you could use better english that'd make things much easier.


yes u r right tyf nd i could have written in good english.SORRY FOR BAD ENGLISH.

*hi mediator my screenshot :
1---Full image:-
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/6118/snapshot14px4.png
2---Thumbnail image:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img85.imageshack.us/img85/6118/snapshot14px4.th.png%5B/IMG%5D*img85.imageshack.us/img85/6118/snapshot14px4.th.png

*


----------



## mehulved (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like your xorg.conf is not set up properly.
Paste the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at *pastebin.ca


----------



## mediator (Mar 24, 2007)

It seems there is some conflict between compiz and beryl. I dunno what all u have done. But I wud suggest to remove compiz if u want beryl! I had both compiz and beryl installed on ubuntu which gave me some problems. SO I removed compiz after which every thing was wonderful!


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 24, 2007)

tyf wrote


> Looks like your xorg.conf is not set up properly.
> Paste the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at *pastebin.ca


*pastebin.ca/

my xorg.conf details link:-
*pastebin.ca/407740

mediator wrote


> It seems there is some conflict between compiz and beryl. I dunno what all u have done. But I wud suggest to remove compiz if u want beryl! I had both compiz and beryl installed on ubuntu which gave me some problems. SO I removed compiz after which every thing was wonderful!


 but how bro.


----------



## mediator (Mar 24, 2007)

Coz both r used to bring glamour to the desktop world of linux. But only the chosen one can do it!! And only u can select the one! Its like u trying to play doom,unreal,quake together! They will all fight for resources i.e sound output,video output etc . But if u select only one, then only u'll be able to play any game properly!! I hope I was crystal clear!


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 24, 2007)

can i remove compiz from yum extender ?.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 24, 2007)

Well try this *pastebin.ca/407772
__________
After making changes to xorg.conf don't forget to kill X server by pressing ctrl + alt + backspace ( remember to close all running programs before killing Xserver).


----------



## mediator (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes u can remove any package with yum! try " yum remove compiz* "!


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 24, 2007)

> Well try this *pastebin.ca/407772
> __________
> After making changes to xorg.conf don't forget to kill X server by pressing ctrl + alt + backspace ( remember to close all running programs before killing Xserver).


hey tyf tumne kya kiya.my all system down bro.
*repairing.......operation.....*


----------



## mehulved (Mar 25, 2007)

What error do you get? xorg.conf doesn't look proper to me. Someone using FC please post their xorg.conf if you can.


----------



## GrimRazer (Mar 26, 2007)

Dude,
Did you select a theme in the emerald theme manager,
select a theme in emerald,
restart X,
I guess that should solve your problem


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi tyf ,i faced lots of error 2 a last week but i solved.ok thanx 4 ur reply .


----------



## mehulved (Mar 31, 2007)

So, you got beryl running?


----------



## RajuTiwari (Mar 31, 2007)

> So, you got beryl running?


yes .


----------

